# Chloe in Toronto?



## mananay

Hi.  Does anyone know where they sell Chloe bags in Toronto, Canada?
THanks!


----------



## mona_danya

They carry chloe at Holt Renfrew!


----------



## rubyzii

Chloe boutique in downtown


----------

